# Choosing a rom for milestone 2



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello,I got milestone 2 with cyanogenmod 7 by Nightly.
should I upgrade to cyanogen 9 or there is no such big diffrence?

Thnx


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if English is your primary language or your English just sucks, but either way I am going to answer this a few different ways to cover all bases.

"cyanogenmod 7 by Nightly" - This was not by "Nightly." They were "nightly builds" meaning pretty much every night the devs(BikeDude and x13thAngle for the most part) were makes changes to the ROM on a pretty much daily basis and would upload all the changes from that day as a flashable ROM for testing purposes.With nightly builds, the quality will very from night to night because something changed in the code that day might break something that had been fixed previously. By that same standard, the third day they could change something that fixes both of those functions, or it might break another function. Typicaly nightly builds will make progress each day but a few steps back along the way to a finished/stable ROM.

"should I upgrade to cyanogen 9 or there is no such big difference?" - I am not sure if you were trying to say is there no big difference, or if you were saying is there such a thing. So here is where I answer both ways just in case.

Is there a CM9 ROM - Yes there is.

"Is there a big difference" - Yes there is! There is a HUGE HUGE! Difference. CM7 was based on Android 2.3 code named Gingerbread(GB). GB was the last official version of android our phone will receive from Moto.CM9 is based on Android 4.0 code named Ice Cream Sandwich(ICS). As I said Moto has not released, and will not release ICS claiming our device can not handle it. So CM9 has to be built by the devs using the GB kernel(core) which means some functions that need to be implemented in the kernel like hardware acceleration do not function properly on our device for the most part.However it still uses the code from ICS outside of the kernel so it looks and acts exactly like ICS does. ICS was developed by googles as there answer to the iOS Ecosystem which used the same code base on both iPhones and iPads.ICS took GB and they took Android 3.0 Honeycomb, and merged them together to for an Android version that used the same code bas on smart phones and tablets. In addition they added a ton of features and completely redesigned Android from the ground up to make it more user friendly. So yes there is a huge difference, and when it comes to ICS, we have more then just CM9. We have CM9, AOKP, and Gummy ROM. Personally I use AOKP as I think it has far more features then Gummy or CM9. However, Devs every where have not finished tweaking ICS and adding all the functions they want. However they have come a long way, and generally ICS Roms runs great on our device. I have to cut this a bit short but figure others might add to or correct things I may have typoed on.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Xplorer4x4, so there actually are CM9, AOKP and Gummy for Milestone 2? The topics in the developer section only mention DROID2, so I thought there aren't many choices.

It's certainly intriguing. Maybe I'll just switch phones with someone I know who wants a D2G and has a Milestone 2.


----------



## lolz123 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you very much.
I didnt find a link for AOKP rom for milestone 2 on google.
And cm 9 is only beta ver 0_o.
Can you show me where did you download it?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Milestone 2 is essentially a GSM version of the Droid 2. Afaik, none of the devs here have worked on it. Loading up a Droid 2 rom /may/ work, but you won't have a working cell radio. CDMA phones tend to get more support overall.

Long story short: No-one on this site has built or is planning on building a ROM for the Milestone 2. We don't have one to test with, nor do we have the proprietary files needed to possibly get it working.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bikedude880, but Explorer4x4 said there are ROMs for it, AOKP, Gummy etc.; see his post above, no?

Or do you mean he went "hurr durr Milestone 2 means they have a Droid 2 Global hurr durr lol Europe doesn't exist hurr"?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never seen a download or mention of development on /this/ site. I'm speaking about moto proprietary repos (the "complete" active ones) not having milestone 2 binaries.
If you can link to a thread on rootzwiki that has builds specifically for this phone, I'd be happy to see it. Considering this /is/ the supposed milestone 2 subforum, however...

Tl;dr: I've never seen proof of MS2 development on this forum. I never explicitly said it didn't exist.

Edit: and xplorer kinda butchered the real meaning of the original post tbh. Person stated that he had a MS2 with a CM7 nightly build, not a cm7 build by "nightly". Then they asked if there was a substantial difference between cm7 and cm9 (which was answered, albeit very extended)


----------

